# Ordination Exam Grading



## Timothy R. Butler (May 6, 2011)

Hi, everyone,
I was just wondering if anyone can offer insights into the process by which ordination exams are graded in the PCA? In particular, is there partial credit if, for example, one misses a Scripture reference by 1 chapter or completes part of question asking for multiple items? (I know this might vary by presbytery, but I'm wondering in general...) 

Thanks.


----------



## sdesocio (May 6, 2011)

Ha. Our exams dont have a grad. I suppose that if one did very poorly they might say "he got 60% right." In the Pittsburgh Pres. when you get something wrong on the written exam, the committee takes you to task to see whats up, and they often give you a chance on the floor exam to redeem yourself. If you do really poorly they won't invite you to the floor exam, because its far better for a guy to do poorly in the committee than on the floor. 
The only time that grads were mentioned in my ordination were in regard to how I did in seminary.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 6, 2011)

I asked my brother-in-law this and here is his reply as far as North Texas Presbytery, PCA
Timothy,
I've been doing examinations for North Texas Presbytery.
Most of our questions are paragraph answer type. We always give partial credit, trying to judge how adequately the question is answered. The other type is the give the book and chapter type. On these I give half credit if they get the book, but miss the chapter. Hope this helps.
Arnie Robertstad
TE, Lakewood Presbyterian Church​


----------



## Romans922 (May 6, 2011)

Every Presbytery is different. If you really want to know no one here can really help you unless they are in the presbytery to which you will be examined, contact the Examination's committee Chairman in your Presbytery and find out. They should be very helpful to you.


----------



## Timothy R. Butler (May 7, 2011)

Thanks to all of you for your input. And, NaphtaliPress, thanks also for asking your brother in law for more details! I did hear from someone on the committee here and he said something relatively similar. All of the answers were reassuring!


----------



## N. Eshelman (May 7, 2011)

Here are how some other groups do it: 

In the RPCNA you get one lashing for every half answer wrong. 

In the OPC you automatically fail if you miss one. 

In the PC(USA) you can answer with anything except "Jesus."


----------

